# XM Weather on Laptop/PC?



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I was wanting to run XM Weather on my laptop and had been looking at hardware and software to do this. Based on my limited research, it appears that some variant of the WXworx receiver is used by most of the manufacturers who offer electronics that support XM Weather (Garmin, Nobletech, etc..). I have seen several used WXworx receivers for sale at "reasonable" prices but most are from aviation applications and therefore do not include the "WXworx On Water" marine software. The marine software for these units is available from WXworx, but that cost added to the cost of the used receivers would make it only about $100 cheaper than buying a new receiver/software bundle from Amazon (just for example).

My question is: are there any other "common" navigation software packages, PC applications, etc that ya'll are aware of that would support the input from a WXWorx receiver?


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Ok, maybe I asked the question wrong...

How about: Is anybody running XM Weather on their laptop/PC and if so how are you doing it?


----------

